# Software for Preparing System for Upgrade from 32 Bit to 64 Bit



## MirageWizard (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

I want to make the leap from 32 bit to 64 bit Windows; however, I want to do so as painlessly as possible.

Other than starting from the beginning, I know there is no simple method, but is there software available that can scan my computer and tell me which of my software and hardware is compatible or incompatible with 64 bit Windows?

I have unsuccessfully searched Google and this forum for any such software. I just don't want to make the leap and discover the majority of my software does not work with 64 bit Windows and then have to revert back.

My processor is 64 bit capable as it has already been tested. I just have a lot of software that I don't want to render useless although I will benefit with 4 GB of additional memory.

Any help, suggestions, or ideas would be appreciated.

Than you.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I believe this should help.

Download Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## MirageWizard (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you, Dave.

That is a beginning although I am running Windows 8.1 which I forgot to mention. Oddly enough, I believe I tried to run the Windows 8.1 advisor which failed and that prompted my question. I assumed it was because I was already running 8.1. 

However, Windows 7 Advisor worked well except it had a problem checking program compatibility of which I have hundreds. I think I'll try the Windows 8.1 advisor again and see what happens. I certainly don't want to check all the programs manually. That could take a while.

Thank you.

Regards,

Brad


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I would make a system image of your entire hard drive before doing anything. If you run into a problem with the 64 bit ver., you can easily revert back to what worked.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Fred Garvin said:


> I would make a system image of your entire hard drive before doing anything. If you run into a problem with the 64 bit ver., you can easily revert back to what worked.


And in addition to the suggestion by Fred, you may also want to create a Bootable USB Recovery Drive. If you don't know how to do this please ask.

To create the System Image you don't need 3rd-party software. The W8.1 System Image Backup utility (bottom left corner) in File History is simple to use and does the job.

Viz


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

most 32 bit software will run on 64. there is not much you can do in preparing since installing 64 bit will require a clean install and all your software will have to be reinstalled. So the only thing you really need to worry about is to make sure you have all keys, serial numbers, registrations info for all installed software. and you back up all important files. 

I would also suggest creating a drive image of your old on an external drive in case there are issues.


----------



## MirageWizard (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for all the tips and advice.

I wouldn't do anything without a creating a disk image on an external. It might be the opinion of some people that I back back up to the point of overkill. Learned the importance of a good backup a long time ago using recovery software for many long hours successfully recovering feared lost documents. It is a lot easier and faster using a disk image.

Creating a recovery disk is not an issue for me. Simple task. I've been around computing for along time and no one works on my system except for me and a few relatives. Never saw a need for anyone else to touch it. 

I might just hold off until Windows 10 arrives which I intend on upgrading to anyways. It will be out soon. Since my business is ran from my computer, time is of the essence. I don't need a lot of downtime.

I just thought perhaps I missed a piece of magical software that would make my task so much easier. Apparently not. One can only wish. Ideally I will find most of my programs will run on 64 bit Windows. If I find only a few programs will not run in 64 bit, I will run them in a virtual environment.

I just can't stand leaving 4 GB of memory unused especially when I run multiple programs at once and could utilize every GB available. I'm not far off off from replacing and rebuilding my entire sytem but I always optimize what I have before taking that next leap.

Thanks again. Your tips and advice have been very helpful.

Regards,

Brad


----------

